# Anticipating HR-34 and RVU: any new TV support?



## htroberts (Aug 28, 2009)

So, I'm looking forward to general availability of both the THR-22 and the HR-34, for different reasons. I'd like to use RVU with the HR-34, and I know Samsung's D6000 TVs supposedly support it, but those are six months old now, which is pretty long in TV lifetimes.

Are there any new TVs, either from Samsung or from anyone else, that have RVU?

How long does Samsung typically market television models before discontinuing them?

Thanks,
Heath


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

2011 "D" series Samsung Smart TVs were supposed to have RVU support but it has yet to materialize. As far as I know Samsung changes models every year although I know they still sell the "C" series Samsung TVs alongside the "D" ones at Best Buy. 

I haven't heard of any other TVs with announced or active RVU support, but CES is less than two months away. Maybe we'll get good news.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

htroberts said:


> So, I'm looking forward to general availability of both the THR-22 and the HR-34, for different reasons. I'd like to use RVU with the HR-34, and I know Samsung's D6000 TVs supposedly support it, *but those are six months old now, which is pretty long in TV lifetimes.*
> 
> Are there any new TVs, either from Samsung or from anyone else, that have RVU?
> 
> ...


SIX MONTHS ?! That's Insane !... How old are you ?


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

"P Smith" said:


> SIX MONTHS ?! That's Insane !... How old are you ?


It is insane, but unfortunately these days newer models come out at least yearly and the old models get phased out. So, yeah, six months is essentially "old" these days. Welcome to planned obsolescence.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Even though they may come out with new models every year, in my mind unless there is some fantastic new feature, its the same damn tv for at least 2 cycles...for instance the only thing of significance in the last 3 years is probably active 3D. RVU might be great but if nothing out there uses it or supports it whats the point of having a new fangled feature that has absolutely no industry support?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know, even though I bought a new TV I think that if 2160p (also known as 4K) TVs start becoming the norm I might be coerced into upgrading. A 2160p/240 TV could handle 720p, 1080p, 24 frame, 30 frame, deinterlacing, pulldown removal... all without pixel mapping or hesitation.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

That's why Black Friday Tv sales are great(for REATAILERS)-They dump all the old tech out the door as fast as they can and the RVU feature(or insert any lastest feature here) comes out the last week in JAN 2012 , before the super Bowl.

Happens every year after year after year.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know, even though I bought a new TV I think that if 2160p (also known as 4K) TVs start becoming the norm I might be coerced into upgrading. A 2160p/240 TV could handle 720p, 1080p, 24 frame, 30 frame, deinterlacing, pulldown removal... all without pixel mapping or hesitation.


And 4k tv's would be a fantastic new feature, provided we could get content for it to take advantage of the higher resolution. I completely agree Stuart.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

Reasonably priced 4k TVs are not coming soon. There is much debate as to whether they are at all useful or interesting, especially given the horribly tepid adoption of at-home 3-D. I'm personally interested in the resolution so don't take me as anti-4K; but the industry is unlikely to invest in making large 4K TVs at reasonable prices anytime soon.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think 4k will be for everyone, or every TV. But I think that for those who really appreciate the 60+" TV, the increased resolution will make a difference.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Sony has a 4K home projector. Price $25K. Content available: 0


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

htroberts said:


> Are there any new TVs, either from Samsung or from anyone else, that have RVU?


To date there is only one RVU certified client (the Pace C30) and it isn't widely available.

There appear to be no RVU certified servers (HR34 or otherwise).

The RVU Alliance website has been silent on news for the last couple months.

The UNH IOL website lists only the C30 (September 1) as passing the testing regimen in their news releases.

It may be notable that while the IOL does the qualifying testing, only the RVU Alliance can confer RVU client or RVU server certification. Maybe they want to make sure the applicant has paid their dues.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

harsh said:


> To date there is only one RVU certified client (the Pace C30) and it isn't widely available.
> 
> ....


It's not available at all.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't think 4k will be for everyone, or every TV. But I think that for those who really appreciate the 60+" TV, the increased resolution will make a difference.


There's a massive pissing contest about this over at AVS Forum. I actually share your opinion that those of us with large TVs will, in fact, appreciate the resolution. But there is a lot of pseudo-scientific prattle about how you have to be awfully close to appreciate 4K -- closer than most people would ever be.

Anyway, my point is not that you are incorrect (as I said, I'm in the same camp here). But with questionable benefit even among "those who know", it's going to be awfully hard to market 4k at all -- imagine the retail displays where the consumer literally can't tell the difference at 12 feet. This is why there'll be relatively few 4k displays for the next several years. Anyway, no more need to derail this thread on my end. If anyone wants to read more, feel free to join the prattle at AVS Forum on that particular discussion. Ignore most everything else there as the signal-to-noise ratio has gotten awfully low these days.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

With most if not all TV programs not available in 1080p yet half in 1080i and the other half in 720p I don't see 4k as any good or studios wanting to film in that for what seems like centuries to us techies

But my how it is different going from my little 32 1080p in the bedroom to the 55 1080p in the living room there is a definite difference in picture quality I say the bump to 4k and done with anything higher 

They need some kind of standards I'm sick of every TV/Computer having different resolutions even though 720 and 1080 are standards


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If RVU ever happens, how it behaves with (or whether it is implemented on) 4K TV might be of interest, but absent RVU at any level,

:backtotop


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know, even though I bought a new TV I think that if 2160p (*also known as 4K*) TVs start becoming the norm I might be coerced into upgrading. A 2160p/240 TV could handle 720p, 1080p, 24 frame, 30 frame, deinterlacing, pulldown removal... all without pixel mapping or hesitation.


It would be 4K type, as the designators like 4K [4096] describe number of horizontal pixels.Wiki is here. A quote: 

```
2D Image:

    2048x1080 (2K) at 24 frame/s or 48 frame/s, or 4096x2160 (4K) at 24 frame/s
        In 2K, for Scope (2.39:1) presentation 2048x858 pixels of the imager is used
        In 2K, for Flat (1.85:1) presentation 1998x1080 pixels of the imager is used
        In 4K, for Scope (2.39:1) presentation 4096x1716 pixels of the imager is used
        In 4K, for Flat (1.85:1) presentation 3996x2160 pixels of the imager is used
    12 bits per color component (36 bits per pixel) via dual HD-SDI (encrypted)
        10 bits only permitted for 2K at 48 frame/s
    CIE XYZ color space
    TIFF 6.0 container format (one file per frame)
    JPEG 2000 compression
        from 0 to 5 or from 1 to 6 wavelet decomposition levels for 2K or 4K resolutions, respectively
        Compression rate of 4.71 bits/pixel (2K @ 24 frame/s), 2.35 bits/pixel (2K @ 48 frame/s), 1.17 bits/pixel (4K @ 24 frame/s)
    250 Mbit/s maximum image bit rate
```


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

RVU will be starting up real soon and it is told that Samsung does have some tvs that support it right now and all those tvs will need is a broadband deca attached to them and a remote and hr34 of course.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Great. Can't wait to purchase new D* Receivers, Tivos, Display, Audio Video Receiver, BluRay Player, Speakers (current ones can't handle 4k audio), new runs of RG11, Cat 12 cable, HDMI 6.3, etc. 
Did I leave anything out?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It become everyday motto of those companies who pushing NEW and NEWEST things to a market, looking for our money at fast pace.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

I looked at the owners manuals for the Samsung UN32D6000 and there are no references to RVU.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

west99999 said:


> RVU will be starting up real soon and it is told that Samsung does have some tvs that support it right now and all those tvs will need is a broadband deca attached to them and a remote and hr34 of course.


I'm hoping you have some better contacts than I do. Samsung's press people, Samsung's service people, Samsung's CSRs have given me no indication of when their RVU support will come. The TVs that are supposed to support it right now... don't. I have a UN46D6420 and it doesn't see my HR34 at all.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

WestDC said:


> That's why Black Friday Tv sales are great(for REATAILERS)-They dump all the old tech out the door as fast as they can and the RVU feature(or insert any lastest feature here) comes out the last week in JAN 2012 , before the super Bowl.
> 
> Happens every year after year after year.


Timing isn't quite like that. Been in the consumer electronics industry.
You will rarely find something new out in January for Super Bowl. To do that, they would be shipping by ocean cargo in early December. Three weeks transit time to USA. Big TV's are not shipped by Air from China/Korea/Japan.

Given CES shows the newest stuff, alot of that doesn't even hit stores until April or sometimes August. CES for retail is to get the retail buyers exposed to make deals for wall, shelf and floor space going forward.

Super Bowl is often better than BF for TV's because that's the final big chance to get TV's out before April. BF is one or two lost leaders of TV's per store but Super Bowl is all the TV's.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I'm hoping you have some better contacts than I do. Samsung's press people, Samsung's service people, Samsung's CSRs have given me no indication of when their RVU support will come. The TVs that are supposed to support it right now... don't. I have a UN46D6420 and it doesn't see my HR34 at all.


I also have a UN55D6420, that I'm just thrilled with. I heard someone mention that they thought the RVU interface would be handled through an app from the Samsung app store. It seems to make a lot of sense to me, especially if they can re-map the "Hot Apps" button to launch the DirecTV app.

I'm disappointed to hear that they haven't created a dev app to test the RVU functionality. There's a procedure for installing apps using a developer account on the TV and directing it to the target IP where the app lives, and I'm wondering whether just having the proper sniffer installed is all that's missing. My TV sees both of my DVRs via network, I just can't open any of the titles.


----------

